# Apples to Apples



## markd75 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm planning on leaving my basic cable provider (Time Warner) and going the HD route with either Direct TV or Dish. I know right now Direct TV has the better choice in HD programming but I hear Dish is planning to add a lot of new channels. Is there a somewhere I can go to do an apples to apples comparison to see what each offer totaly in HD and what Dish is planning to add? I looked on Dish and I couldn't find what stations they plan to add in HD or when. If I'm going to make a comitment I want to be sure.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.jameslong.name/

As for the adding channels thing, DIRECTV is looking towards 150 by year-end too. Watch out for HD PPV channels in the count. Rumor has it that DIRECTV is up to 33 HD PPV channels as of this morning.


----------



## MattDL (Aug 18, 2008)

w w w. whereishd . c o m

Another resource


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MattDL said:


> w w w. whereishd . c o m
> 
> Another resource


Unfortunately not very well maintained. It is supposedly based on information derived from Zap2It.com. DIRECTV used to link to it, but they stopped when the count dropped from 95 to 92 for some reason.

I've been hesitant to contact them as the "contact us" page is composed largely of executives.


----------



## MattDL (Aug 18, 2008)

harsh said:


> Unfortunately not very well maintained. It is supposedly based on information derived from Zap2It.com. DIRECTV used to link to it, but they stopped when the count dropped from 95 to 92 for some reason.
> 
> I've been hesitant to contact them as the "contact us" page is composed largely of executives.


Hmmm. Interesting. The DISH count seemed a bit lower than I thought it should be, but I attributed that to the lack of regional sports networks shown in their lineup.

Seeing their "Contact Us" page, it appears they are somehow affiliated with SkyReport as I recognize at least two of the names to be regular column contributors.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

At this point they are pretty much offering the same thing, with a couple channels difference one way or the other.


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

Besides channels, I suggest you also look closely at the equipment that will be provided.

In a direct head to head comparison, the DISH ViP 722 is a superior HD DVR. 

That was one of the determining factors during my decision at the begining of August. Fortunately when I decided on DISH they also had the new TurboHD promotions. Talk about timing!

I was a D* customer for 2 years and used their R16 SD DVR. Buggy little beasty. Besides the software problems and the need to exhange it under warranty, it was real small in comparison to my other AV equipment. 

The 722 matches the other gear real nice and the ease of use is night and day. Scrolling channels is just so much faster.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DishSatUser said:


> Besides channels, I suggest you also look closely at the equipment that will be provided.
> 
> In a direct head to head comparison, the DISH ViP 722 is a superior HD DVR.
> 
> ...


You can't compare the SD DVR to an HD DVR... and I for one like the Directv DVR, and it is extremely easy to use, and is having all kinds of features added to it all the time. You will soon be able to stream your recorded content in full HD to a computer in your home. I haven't used the Dish one, and I'm sure it is good too.. I believe both DVRs are probably pretty darn good, and both way better than any you can get form a cable provider and Tivo. End the end though, I wouldn't makle my decision based on the hardware.

Frankly, I wouldn't make a decision based on what channels these two have in HD and what they say is coming. Reality is, they both have lots, and will continue to add lots. I'd almost say, go back to the way people used to compare them... Direct is the only way to go if you like sports... if not, look at picture quality. Directv's is excellent. Its OTA quality for me. I know Dishes was before, but lately I've heard that it has dropped slightly in quality because they are squeezing more channels into each transponder of there sats... (that doesn't mean they don't look good, but just that Dish is choosing quantity for quality, and that is a bad precedent) maybe partly due to the failure of a sat launch earlier this year, and it might get fixed when a replacement for that goes up in 3 or 4 years... I think what you should really ask everyone here is, Have Dish subscribers seen a drop in picture quality since the first MPEG-4 HD channels hit the market? Everything else is just about a complete wash... They both have VOD via internet, they both have 1080P VOD movies (They do look sweet on Directv testing)... They both have lots of HD and PPV HD... And both plan on adding many more channels this year. The one other thing I'd look at, is which one offers your local channels in HD? That would be a big deal for me...

So in summary, I would look at..

1. Who caries my Locals in HD?
2. Will you subscribe to Sports packages?
3. Picture Quality.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> So in summary, I would look at..
> 
> 1. Who caries my Locals in HD?
> 2. Will you subscribe to Sports packages?
> 3. Picture Quality.


Good discussion inkahauts! I am straddling the fence between the two sat providers. Based on my research, I believe you have undersold the differences in hardware. Dish has a distinctive advantage with external hard drives. Subs can use multiple EHD's per HD dvr and EHD's can be shared between dvr's. Plus, programming can be saved on both the *internal* and *external* HD, giving the sub more storage space. To me, these are two huge pluses for Dish.

Additionally, Dish dvr's only require one cable run versus two for Directv. OTA can be easily diplexed to the Dish DVR. Diplexing OTA, as I understand it, is not presently supported by D*.

PQ is an important issue, particularly if one has not observed PQ from satellite providers. We have a local retailer that can display both Dish and Direct on their new tvs on the sales floor. Based on this comparison, I don't see much if any difference between the two sat companies in HD (didn't compare SD).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I highly recommend if possible, compare the HD recievers side by side, or at least try both. Interfaces are VERY different, and then compare some of the Hardware/software features. Since Congress finally did away with all the legacy distant networks, I have for 2 years tried to get the family to move over to Direct, for the NFL package. Everytime we compare the HR21 to the ViP622, family balks everytime, over the interface, and even I back down as Direct Recievers lack Dual Live Buffers, which for sports and the NFL package is almost a mandatory feature. Direct used to have DLB, removed it while just about every other provider has added DLB. I use the AutoTune and Remind features alot, and prefer them over setting everything up as a recording. Still not sure why D* gives you a 700gb internal drive that is useless once you connect an external drive. PQ is close, but I will give the edge to Direct, but not by much.

Play with the hardware and the features, and interface, you will be using this reciever for 2 years.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Post 5 so I can leave a link.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Try this for a side by side list of channels. 
www.dishuser.org/dvse-HD.php
Seems like Direct is smoking alot more wacky tobacky to come up with there channel list. I say if your a sport junkie and your going to pay for all those over priced sports pack go with D. If not and you want the best HD DVR and multi room box go with E. 
I had the DVR625 before this and I found that to be a superior DVR too. 
But that's just MHO.


----------



## justwayne (Aug 28, 2008)

I switched from Directv to Dish with a Silver Turbo HD package. Dish HD is great and reminds me of VOOM. The VIP 722 is much better than the HD DVR from Directv. I don't have to order 200 channels I never view. Now I have all HD. The only channel I am missing is MSNBC. The cost for Dish is $50 less.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I think what you should really ask everyone here is, Have Dish subscribers seen a drop in picture quality since the first MPEG-4 HD channels hit the market?


No, in fact I think they've gotten a lot better as time has went on... I think the encoder improvements have outpaced Dish's bandwidth squeezing.

My parents have DirecTV though... and I think their HD channels look a lot better than mine do.

I originally got Dish when I moved because I do not have LOS to DirecTV's satellites... but I've been happy with Dish, and am glad I have not suffered with poor hardware quality like my parents have with the HR21. If I were to make a decision today it would be a tough one... but it would be close. I think I would lean towards Dish despite the better picture quality on DirecTV and better sports programming... just for the sheer fact that I don't ever want to have to worry about getting blank recording or having to reboot my receiver in the middle of watching/recording something.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

justwayne said:


> I switched from Directv to Dish with a Silver Turbo HD package. Dish HD is great and reminds me of VOOM. The VIP 722 is much better than the HD DVR from Directv. I don't have to order 200 channels I never view. Now I have all HD. The only channel I am missing is MSNBC. The cost for Dish is $50 less.


I really wish I could go TurboHD... but I can't live without Speed, FX, Spike, and Comedy. If those get added I would switch immediately.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> No, in fact I think they've gotten a lot better as time has went on... I think the encoder improvements have outpaced Dish's bandwidth squeezing.
> 
> My parents have DirecTV though... and I think their HD channels look a lot better than mine do.
> 
> I originally got Dish when I moved because I do not have LOS to DirecTV's satellites... but I've been happy with Dish, and am glad I have not suffered with poor hardware quality like my parents have with the HR21. If I were to make a decision today it would be a tough one... but it would be close. I think I would lean towards Dish despite the better picture quality on DirecTV and better sports programming... just for the sheer fact that I don't ever want to have to worry about getting blank recording or having to reboot my receiver in the middle of watching/recording something.


For a handful of Channels, FX, Spike, Speed, and the NFL Ticket, I would jump to Direct as well. Then we go over to my Brother-in-laws, and we play with the HR21, and family threatens me with a VERY unhappy household if I try to make the switch, and I shake my head as I think what a waste of money the NFL Ticket would be for me only being able to watch one game at a time. for that kind of money I want my DLB to go with my NFL Ticket.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

harsh said:


> http://www.jameslong.name/
> 
> As for the adding channels thing, DIRECTV is looking towards 150 by year-end too. Watch out for HD PPV channels in the count. Rumor has it that DIRECTV is up to 33 HD PPV channels as of this morning.


Who needs pay per view i don't. no money.


----------

